# Dizzy Python Goes For A Spin



## MrBredli (Nov 24, 2008)

*Published:* 24/11/08
*Source: http://www.ntnews.com.au/article/2008/11/24/17821_ntnews.html*

*Dizzy snake survives week trapped in car *
*ALYSSA BETTS*
*November 24th, 2008 *
*




*


*A CARPET snake has survived a week-long ordeal after being trapped in the air-conditioning fan of a Territory woman's car. *

*Goat breeder and former Territory Minister Noel Padgham, 80, had been wondering what the strange noise was.*

*"I heard it go clunketer, clunketer, clunketer," the Yarrawonga woman said.*

*Air-conditioning mechanic Kit Carson, 59, got in the car expecting to find the usual piece of paper - they tend to fall down the back of the glove box - but instead found a one-metre carpet python.*

*"Him and I both got a jump," he said.*

*"He'd been spinning around like a bloody washing machine, but the end of his tail must have been hanging out - it was all feathered and ratty."*

*Mr Carson, of Cheaper Car Air-Conditioning, whipped the dazed fella into a bucket and took him to Yarrawonga's Ark Animal Hospital. *

*The snake is now in better shape - although he is now a little shorter than when he arrived.*

*Vets were forced to amputate about 5cm of his chopped-up tail.*

*But they expect the carpet python to make a full recovery.*

*The snake-in-a-fan experience is a first for Mr Carson - although he has happened on the occasional rats' nest.*

*He won't be charging Ms Padgham extra for the reptile work - "heart attacks are free".*


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 24, 2008)

Carpet Snake hehe...


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 24, 2008)

Another pic...


----------



## Kitah (Nov 24, 2008)

Least they didnt kill it. strangest lookin carpet I've seen though


----------



## sweetangel (Nov 24, 2008)

is a strange looking carpet snake..... lol


----------



## Trouble (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice looking 'carpet' lol. . . yea _xshadowx_, thank goodnes they didn't kill it! they actually have common sense lol


----------



## miley_take (Nov 25, 2008)

THAT'S what I thought....strange looking carpet


----------



## Earthling (Nov 25, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> Least they didnt kill it. strangest lookin carpet I've seen though


 
 Its a new Morph silly


----------



## Kitah (Nov 25, 2008)

Earthling said:


> Its a new Morph silly



Oh, oh right. I really should learn to keep up with these new morphs aye?


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Nov 25, 2008)

that makes me happy. Not that the snake was hurt but the fact that some laymen who seemingly has nothing to do with reptiles has taken the time and effort to ensure the health of a snake. more people need to be like that bloke. good on him.


----------



## Bredliboy (Nov 25, 2008)

wat snake is it


----------



## Earthling (Nov 25, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> Oh, oh right. I really should learn to keep up with these new morphs aye?


 
Yes you should. 



Bredliboy said:


> wat snake is it


 
Im glad you asked my friend. Its called a Smalleni childreni spilota autofannii or commonly called the Small Fan Carpet Python. Its found predominately in cars.


----------



## channi (Nov 25, 2008)

Bredliboy said:


> wat snake is it


 It's a childrens


----------



## =bECS= (Nov 25, 2008)

Earthling said:


> Yes you should.
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad you asked my friend. Its called a Smalleni childreni spilota autofannii or commonly called the Small Fan Carpet Python. Its found predominately in cars.



autofannii *giggles like a school girl* :lol:


----------



## aoife (Nov 25, 2008)

Serpentes_15 said:


> that makes me happy. Not that the snake was hurt but the fact that some laymen who seemingly has nothing to do with reptiles has taken the time and effort to ensure the health of a snake. more people need to be like that bloke. good on him.


 
i agree! 

that's one lucky snake :shock:


----------



## m.punja (Nov 25, 2008)

Earthling said:


> Yes you should.
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad you asked my friend. Its called a Smalleni childreni spilota autofannii or commonly called the Small Fan Carpet Python. Its found predominately in cars.


 
Funny, it looks like a Childreni Morph Stumpy Tailed Carpet Python too me, _Morelia Inside Theairconditionfan _


----------



## fraser888 (Nov 25, 2008)

Haha wonder how it got in there?


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Nov 25, 2008)

To the average joe and the media if a python isn't called the first ven they can think of it's usually just referred to as a carpet python. Great laugh.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm glad they didn't kill it! 

Hmmmmm... Carpet? :lol:


----------



## Earthling (Nov 25, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> autofannii *giggles like a school girl* :lol:


 
heeheeheeheeheeheehee :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 25, 2008)

I thought it looked to good to be a crapet python


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 25, 2008)

Amputating 5cm of the tail wont leave an Antaresia with much tail!


----------



## jessb (Nov 25, 2008)

Poor little guy, I'm glad it is doing well and the guy who found it was concerned enough to take it to a vet.


----------



## daniel1234 (Nov 25, 2008)

Glad it's ok, funny posts lol


----------



## Slytherin (Nov 25, 2008)

Poor thing, I'm so glad that someone cared enough to help it! There should be more people like that!

Btw, funny posts PMSL reading them!!!!


----------



## shane14 (Nov 25, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look near his arm, the snake looks like it's been sewn back together/


----------

